# I don't believe it!



## Chellebelle

Well finally after 3 years TTC, 7 rounds of clomid and a very long time on the emotional rollercoaster... I got a :bfp: first thing this morning (after a night of drinking because I thought I was out this month) :happydance::cry:

I have attached a pic, but it's not a very clear one because I used my phone... I have tried adjusting the contrast to make it a little clearer... but it is definately a beautiful fat pink positive. 

It still hasn't sunk in yet, I feel a little lost... I need a blood test to confirm it which I will book tomorrow. 

:hug: to everyone and I am sendig you loads of :dust: and some sticky :dust: to myself because I am so scared as it is early days.
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 129


----------



## didda

Congratulations!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months xx


----------



## magicvw

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! x


----------



## meg

congrats! have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## yaya

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee: Sending u lots of sticky baby glue!!

xx yaya


----------



## Sarah81

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you, after three years of waiting this is such a special day!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

Lots of sticky :dust: for you!


----------



## Samo

CHELLE!!!!!!! Omg!! JUST saw your ticker and HAAAAAD to check here if it was true! Girl, i am SO THRILLED FOR YOU!!!!! I knew April was going to be a good month for some of us girls! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Sending you lots of sticky vibes! :happydance: See you in 1st Tri :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

Yay!! Congrats!! xo


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Sending you lots of sticky :dust: Have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## babezone

wow congratulations wooo x x


----------



## avistar

this is such wonderful news!!!! I am in such a good mood now because of your bfp!!!! CONGRATS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

CHELLEBELLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I Am so EXCITED for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW! I am so happy for you! I know you have been trying for so long!! I pray you have a H&H 9 months!!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :hug:


----------



## mama2connor

Oh my goodness, congratulations hun!!!! :hugs: i'm so pleased for you.


----------



## dannigizmo

Fantastic news! Well deserved!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! xxx


----------



## candice123

congratulations!!!!! You fill me with hope and all the best to you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chellebelle

Thank you everyone, I know this might sound cheesy but I really couldn't have done it without everyone from b&b. You have all given me hope when I thought I had lost it and the support is amazing! I truly would have given up all hope now if it wasn't for you. AND... if I am successful and make it through the whole 9 months... all the past 3 years would have been so worth it... so hang in there everyone and you will all get it too! If I can, anyone can! 

I have just done another test with a CB +/- and got another + but it was sooo faint... but it is 4pm and I have had a few drinks today... I will arrange for my blood test tomorrow. 

I am just in complete disbelief. :hug::hug:


----------



## tansey

I'm so happy for you! I'm so glad another 'long-timer' has had some happiness! Good luck and hopefully see you in 1st Tri in May! :hug:


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs::happydance: congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## bird24

Congratulations...i'm so happy for you and you really really deserve it hun!! xx


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations, i feel so happy for you, i hope you have a healthy 9 mnths.


----------



## Michy

OMG! This is so flippin wonderful! Congrats hunni, I am over the moon for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Many congratulations xXx


----------



## Tishimouse

Heartfelt congratulations to you both. I am so happy for for you. You have strived so hard and for so long and it is really refreshing and heart warming to read of your success.

Sending you an extra big cyber hug for the occasion and I shall pray for lots of sticky dust to come your way ... although I am sure that you are already blessed with success, you so deserve it.

:kiss:


----------



## Chellebelle

Thank you. Tish - I am expecting for us both to be in the 1st Tri by the end of May!! 

:hug::hug:


----------



## maddiwatts19

yay!!!!!!!!!!
congratulations hun!!!
:hug::hugs::hug::hugs:
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Oh Chelle i am so so pleased for you hunni!! I know you must be so over the moon :cloud9::cloud9:

I will see you in 1st tri you little monkey!!


----------



## The Catster

YAY!!!!!!

Its just simply amazing!!!! I am soooo happy 4 u hun!!!!!!

(I told you Bding later was ur thing!!!)

Yipee for BFP, yipeee for Tesco hpts, yipee for our bodies being so bloody amazing!!!!!!!

xxxxx:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ger

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations hun!!
xx


----------



## nicky

Congratulations, I am soooooo pleased for you. Seeing someone who has been trying so long get their big BFP makes us all that wee bit more positive. Have a happy and healthy 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jolyn

Congrats - have a happy 9 months x


----------



## Chellebelle

Thanks everyone again. I think I am going to turn my PC off now because I am starting to get paranoid that I am imagining it all lol. I think I will take Holly's advice and put my feet up and try not to think too deeply about it (as if I am going to manage that). 

I will report first thing in the morning when I have made my appt. xxx


----------



## carmen

Congratulations ...... Get your rest Darl x


----------



## elles28

Congrats wishing you a VERY healthy & happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!

Congrats darling. I am so very pleased for you.

You must be on :cloud9:

:hug: xxx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Phexia

WOW congratulations chellebelle!!! :D I'm so happy for you :hug:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!

:happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## Vivanco

Congratulations sweetheart!!! So pleased for you!!! Goodness me u deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crib:


----------



## Lazy Leo

This has really made my day - I am so pleased for you!! its just wonderful wonderful news. You put your feet up as much as you like! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

You know, I was browsing through the TTC area, and I came across a thread you posted in and I saw your signature at a glance, and no word of a lie I nearly choked on a mouthful of coffee - I am not even kidding

Girl you have no idea how happy I am to hear this news, just genuine over the moon happy for you. 

You've honestly given me hope, cause as you know, it will be 3 years for us this Sept. 

:hug: A massive Congratulations Darlin!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## superp123

Oh great news for you. And well deserved!!! My goodness. I hope you have the happiest, healthiest nine. :hugs:
P


----------



## Mickie31

Congratulations we tried for 2 1/2 years before we concieved so I know how you feel. It is so exciting. I will keep you in my prayers and I am very happy for you.


----------



## Chellebelle

Thanks everyone... and Neyney, I just know it's coming up for you too... and it is true, it happens when you least expect it... I honestly thought I was out this month, that's why I was :beer: on Saturday night... but then I tested and was in complete shock! The only thing I did differently this month was make sure we did the deed every other day right up to cd19 and I was more relaxed. 

I just did another CB this morning and it was a clear + so I am more confident now. (I know I said I wouldn't test again but I just couldn't help it :blush:)

Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## TT's

This is fantastic news!!!!! Well Done :happydance::hugs:


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulationss :happydance:


----------



## Dee_H

Wow...congrats on the :bfp:. Three years of trying!!..wow you must be thrilled. Have a great 9 months!!:baby:


----------



## FunnyBunny

A million congrats from me, you are so supportive of everyone on here so well done chick.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Chellebelle said:


> Well finally after 3 years TTC, 7 rounds of clomid and a very long time on the emotional rollercoaster... I got a :bfp: first thing this morning (after a night of drinking because I thought I was out this month) :happydance::cry:
> 
> I have attached a pic, but it's not a very clear one because I used my phone... I have tried adjusting the contrast to make it a little clearer... but it is definately a beautiful fat pink positive.
> 
> It still hasn't sunk in yet, I feel a little lost... I need a blood test to confirm it which I will book tomorrow.
> 
> :hug: to everyone and I am sendig you loads of :dust: and some sticky :dust: to myself because I am so scared as it is early days.

That is wonderful news and by the sounds of it, you truly deserve it!! Congratulations - maybe you'll get twins!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## carmen

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Chellebelle. That is excellent news!


----------



## Mickie31

Congrats to you. That is fantastic and I am very pleased for you.


----------



## Wobbles

https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk304/mystic6713/baby-congrats.jpg

What a long journey you had - wishing you a happy pregnancy

YAY for you x


----------



## Capuru

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x158/pimpoographics/glittergraphics/baby/pregnancy0001.gif


----------



## loopylew

fantastic news xx congrats xx i feel inspired!! :cloud9:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

So pleased for you, congratulations.
x


----------



## Carolina

wow!!...well done and congratulations! i hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/123084j.gif


----------



## Farie

Hi there, 

Only just seen your news *Congratulations *


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: COngrats :)


----------



## Tam

HUGE Congratulations! x


----------

